# Drum Mower or Disc Mower



## NightFisher (Oct 10, 2016)

My operation is at the hobby level, less than 1,000 small bales a year with old equipment. The tractor I am using is 54HP and my land is flat. I am finally ready to ditch my sickle bar and move up to a better cutter. Here is eastern Virginia I do not run across used equipment very often and buying a used disc cutter sight unseen and having it shipped to me is a bit scary to me. Even if I find one locally I am not sure I would be able to tell if it is in good condition. I am looking at a new Morra disc mower from Agri Supply or a Tar River Drum Mower. The Drum Mower costs a lot less than the disc mower and being belt driven I think it may be more reliable than a low end disc mower. Is my reasoning sound here? What are the downsides to Drum Mowers versus Disc Mowers?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably one of the best ways to get a good used disc mower is to buy one at a estate or retirement sale.....otherwise, let the buyer beware.

I don't think too many of us know a great deal about drum mowers although we do have a few users so I am sure someone will chime in.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I did see this and the last post is probably pretty close.....sounds like it basically boils down to a size question.

Regards, Mike

https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/28538-disc-vs-drum-mower.html


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

You can get a new drum mower for about the same price as a used disc mower. It'll be a little smaller but will beat the hell out of a sickle and you know what its been through. I've got a kuhn that's on its last leg and when it quits a drum more will take it's place


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

What make model is your tractor? Drum mowers are very heavy on the 3pt hitch. Make sure your hp is PTO hp when sizing equipment.


----------



## NightFisher (Oct 10, 2016)

The tractor is a Ford 3930 and it should have at least 45HP at the PTO, not sure if mine is a late model that had 52HP. The tractor is about 5000 pounds without the loader on it so I should be OK with a 65" or even a 73" drum mower. Even with the extra passes going from a 6' sicklebar to a 5' Drum Cutter I think I will come out ahead with the extra ground speed.

The few Estate Sales I have been to around here have had Hay equipment that Granddaddy used and its been parked under a tarp outside for the last 30 years. Not a real confidence builder.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I love a drum mower they are fast cheap and dependable.
Go with 73 inch you will be very happy.
And did I mention cheap.
Plus you can change balds in about 5 minutes and for around a dollar a blade.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Drum mowers are tough, simple and reliable. With your size operation you might never wear a new one out.

Your tractor will certainly run a 65" one. Will it run a 73"? Maybe.

They cut just fine, but they do tend to windrow the grass more than a disc mower or sickle mower. If you are OK with that, great. If you ted the crop it won't matter if the drum mower windrows it a bit.

Roger


----------

